# Mini Hair Timeline! Help me pick my next color!



## xjsbellamias13 (Apr 3, 2009)

I thought it would be kind of neat to post a mini timeline of some of the hair colors I have had,and ask which one looked best, and since I am planning on getting my hair done soon, ask for some advice on what color I should do! Sorry I look horrid in these pics!
It goes from top(oldest) to bottom(most recent)

black





medium brown




blonde




reddish/orange




Current color: strawberry blonde





I'm leaning toward either of these colors


----------



## Babylard (Apr 3, 2009)

i love you with black. and the blonde is too freaken cute!


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Apr 3, 2009)

I say go with Kristen's look. I like darker hair on your skin color better.


----------



## Rennah (Apr 3, 2009)

Dark brown looks great on you!


----------



## xlakatex (Apr 3, 2009)

i say the kristen stewart picture!


----------

